# Philip Glass



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

What is everyone opinions about him.

I personally think his music is alright, i do not believe he is genius though. He music lacks depth, substance, emotion, and passion. I know he is a minimalist but even with this he still lacks that which makes great music truely great. I know there are Glass enthusiasts out there and i am trying to stir you up to tell me why this music should even be considered "memorable."


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to admit, I like the music I have heard from Philip Glass, so far.

My fiance and I have commented more than once on the music playing in the movie, saying "Ooh, I like this music", and on more than one occasion it's been Philip Glass (examples include music for "The Hours", "The Illusionist")


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I have some of his stuff. He's okay, but a lot of it is kind of monotonous. However, some of it is kind of different,...for instance, _The Light_ is pretty good.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I've always liked Glass (and Nyman) in small doses usually - first work I heard was about 10 years ago - Music for Dance played by himself on the organ. 

But I've attended Cuppola's films: Koyaniqqatsi and Powaqqatsi with Glass and his band playing the soundtracks live. If he isn't a genius at composition (not commenting either way there) his sense of timing and drama are impeccable. And he has done a couple of collections of "easy-listening" songs.

More recently I attended a Mike Nyman concert where the applause was uproarous. Everything was good except his lead violinist perpetually chewing gum! A bit of a distraction but I suppose in keeping with the times.

I think Glass' music is more memorable when related to something theatrical or cinematic.

E.F


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Notserp89m said:


> He music lacks depth, substance, emotion, and passion.


Your point would be better made if in one of two ways.

First of all, you could say that _Minimalist music_ lacks depth, substance, emotion and passion, and therefore minimalist composers are devoid of genius by those criteria. To single out Glass isn't fair.

- OR -

Secondly, you could say that when compared to John Adams, Steve Reich or other minimalists, you find his music to lack depth, etc., that other minimalist composers are much better by those criteria.

But you are judging Glass by criteria that he purposely ignores. It's like saying a sprinter isn't _really_ a good athlete because he can't bench press 100 kg or throw a discuss. Each artist (or athlete or whatever) must be measured according to the criteria that are relevant to what they are trying to achieve.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I like Philip Glass quite a bit.

I have several Glass CDs and I'd like to get more. I know this is a composer that is either loved or hated, but I guess I can say I like him.

Is his music repetitive...? Oh yes! Does it lack the emotial depth of...say...Beethoven? Oh yes! So what value does this music have?

It's the structure of these pieces that I find so fascinating. The mathematical precision with with his works are written is quite astounding. And the repetitive nature of his music is hypnotic...I actually like putting his music on when I want to nap. Not because it's boring, but because it's whirling patterns lull me into a state of relaxation.

Plus, there is a certain darkness of his music that appeals to me.

Yeah, I like this composer.


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Your point would be better made if in one of two ways.
> 
> First of all, you could say that _Minimalist music_ lacks depth, substance, emotion and passion, and therefore minimalist composers are devoid of genius by those criteria. To single out Glass isn't fair.
> 
> ...


And your opinion about Philip Glass is?
Probably a similar opinion you gave about Shostakovich's works on another topic, I think (I think you don't like the composers I like and I like the composers you like and also those you don't like). But I'm still curious.

I like very much the work of Philip Glass. It's a composer that I listen to since my early teens. I don't have an intellectual opinion about him, I just love the ambiance beyond some works. I acquired recently the Complete String Quartets and some pieces are highly emotional, conjugating different kinds of harmonies that emanate an organic and sensible "whole", like a tissue.
I recently listened to Songs and Poems for Solo Cello composed for Wendy Sutter, but I don't have an opinion yet. I like very much Song I though...


----------

